# Ashish Dewan - Visiting Canada Toronto Advice Needed



## deewan15 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello everyone,

This is Ashish Dewan. I belong to Indian continent. I am new to this online discussion board. I am making a plan to visit Canada with my family members having two little children. We have tried to search online and watched videos, images to have an idea. We like Toronto's beauty on account of its attractions. We have to spend there 20 days approx. Please suggest us the best traveling spots in Canada including Toronto and things to do there so that we can make a plan to visit Canada and we may have a memorable trip to Canada.

Thanks
Ashish Dewan


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi, Ashish.

Canada is almost 3 times as large as India, so it is impossible for us to give you any advice as to which regions are the best. Also, you will need to fly from place to place, as the major cities in Canada are so far apart from each other... it's a 4-5 hour air flight to get from Toronto to Vancouver, a city on the west coast of the country... even to get from Vancouver to Calgary, the flight time is over an hour.
To drive those same distances would take from 12 hours (Vancouver to Calgary) to 2-3 days (Vancouver to Toronto) and that is in the summer time (add more time during the winter). 

What would you say if I asked _you_ "My husband and I love Indian food, which are the best traveling spots in India to have the best experiences eating Indian food?" 
(my Husband and I have recently been to India and have found that we particularly enjoy the food from Nagaland and Rajasthan, particularly Laal Mas, but we didn't go to Goa)


In order for us to give you advice and suggestions, we need to know what you like to do and what you want to see, so we can give you an idea of what you might like to do.

Also, we need to know what time of year you intend to go to Canada.

For example, from November until April, most of Canada will be quite cold, and coming from a hot country like India, I don't know if you will like the cold very much, especially in December and January.

My husband and I were in Toronto last Christmas to visit one of my brothers and his wife and their children as well as my Mom's side of my family and the daytime temperature was about -13°C, but on the day that we left in early January, it was -22°C when you add in the wind chill. I didn't like that at all, and I grew up in Canada.

In Vancouver, where I was born, the weather over the Christmas break isn't nearly as cold... it will still be below zero in the evenings and hovering around 0 or up to +5°C during the day, but unlike in Toronto, the wind chill won't be as severe... some years it has been warm enough that the grass in the back yard of my parents' home needed to be cut and my brothers and I would argue over who would have to go out and cut it... also, the springtime flowers are usually starting to come out in late February and early March while most of the rest of the country is still covered with snow, so that is pretty to see. It is also rainy in Vancouver from about mid-to-late October until April.

Alternatively in the summer, most places in Canada will be almost as warm as India is in late September/early October. Toronto will be quite humid as well, while Vancouver will be warm (upper 20°C to low to mid 30°C) but not as humid as often.


Please give us an idea of what you're interested in and what kind of weather you're willing to tolerate and we can then suggest places and time of year to visit.


----------



## deewan15 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi, 
Thanks Dear for your quick response. I really agree with you, Canada is bigger than India, Actually my Office Co-worker have suggested me that If you will make trip for foreign country, then why not go to Canada? He also said that, if you will visit Canada you must visit that places like Toronto Island Park, CN Tower, Royal Ontario, Museum Rogers Centre, Art Gallery of Ontario & etc. I have made my plan to visit Canada in Feb 2016, But if you suggest I can extend my trip from Feb to March. Kindly provide more suggestions about that places & give your personal Opinion. 

Thanks
Ashish Dewan


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If I would travel to Canada for the first time in my life, I would never go to Toronto. Unless I had $$$ to spend during those 20 days, and could easily fly from one province to another a couple of times. (in that case, I think I would even visit the Territories!)


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Toronto Island Park is more of a summer attraction. There is a small amusement park on Centre Island but it is shut for the winter and will not reopen until May. Given how cold it is in Toronto in the winter, there isn't much to see or do at that time of year.

The CN Tower doesn't have that much for little children to do generally and I'm afraid that they might find themselves bored, as I don't think that they'd appreciate the sights from all of the way up at the top of the Tower.

The Royal Ontario Museum is good for little children. My brother and his wife have a 5 year old son and 3 year old daughter and the children like going to the museum.

Rogers Centre _will_ be boring for young children, as it is a sports stadium where the Toronto Blue Jays play baseball and they will not be playing at that time of year.

You could go to the Air Canada Centre to see a Toronto Raptors NBA Basketball game or a Toronto Maple Leafs NHL Hockey ice hockey game... tickets would be required for the whole family (i.e. you, your wife and the children) and while you can often get a "Family Pack" of tickets, there are no discounted tickets for Children. 


Also please keep in mind that Toronto in February is going to be VERY cold... have a look at the chart here to get an idea of just how cold it can be. I don't know how cold you and the children can handle it, but you all _will_ need proper winter clothing.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You could go to the Air Canada Centre to see a Toronto Raptors NBA Basketball game or a Toronto Maple Leafs NHL Hockey ice hockey game... tickets would be required for the whole family (i.e. you, your wife and the children) and while you can often get a "Family Pack" of tickets, there are no discounted tickets for Children.




Raptors tickets might be available but there is no way they would get Leafs tickets. Those sell out every year and simply are not available except from scalpers at (usually) inflated prices.


----------



## deewan15 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello everyone, I would like to say thanks to all of you for your kind support. I think you all have given me a good point of view to plan my trip. I am sorry for coming bacl late due to some problems.

Thanks
Ashish Dewan


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Mistaken post - ignore.


----------

